# Great Service From Hashim In Tucson AZ



## Jujon (Jul 1, 2020)

Hashim was our Uber driver today and he was very polite and professional. He is a real credit to the Uber experience!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Who is that, Rohit's cousin?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jujon said:


> Hashim was our Uber driver today and he was very polite and professional. He is a real credit to the Uber experience!


And your name is Hashim&#128512;


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

If it was such great service, feel free to share the screenshot of the tip you left for him.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Jujon said:


> Hashim was our Uber driver today and he was very polite and professional. He is a real credit to the Uber experience!


Sorry but Hashim isn't here. This place is only for new drivers who get banned and think we can help them, and old burnt out drivers that are not going to be polite or professional. &#129315;

P.S. We don't work for uber or lyft or grubhub or postmates or any other app, we are self-employed and have no control over what other drivers are like or what they do, and Uber themselves don't care enough to give drivers even the most basic of training or oversight so the Hashim's of the world only exist by random chance.

I suggest you drastically lower your expectations when using the Uber platform and use a very high degree of caution and suspicion of Uber and any of its non-employee drivers going forward.

And PLEASE tip the good drivers. &#129315;



PioneerXi said:


> If it was such great service, feel free to share the screenshot of the tip you left for him.


5 stars and no tip &#129315;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Great news Hashim. Due to your excellent customer service you have been selected to receive a $1,000 bonus. Please call this number. 817-555-6789


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jujon said:


> Hashim was our Uber driver today and he was very polite and professional. He is a real credit to the Uber experience!


TELL HASHOIL HI !


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

AdAstra was our Uber driver in Chicago 
today and he was very polite and professional. He is a real credit to the Uber experience!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Must have had some of Hashim’s Hashish... 😂


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Mmmmmm. Damn i love the Lebanese Blondes! :whistling:


----------

